# Edgar Allan Poe theme party



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm planning an Edgar Allan Poe theme party for a corporate group which is meeting near Baltimore, MD. I'll be setting up in a ballroom. 

Thus far I've started a Poe tombstone replica (the large white square one in Westminister cemetery) from foam along with 2 brick columns and black iron fence. I'll be incorporating misc other tombstones and black trees with purple lights filled with ravens in the graveyard section.

I'm also thinking of incorporating a victorian room set up with a chair, fireplace, lamp, old books (Poe poetry of course) and flickering candles. 

I searched high and low for the large raven on ball that Michael's had a while back, but haven't found anything. I wanted to use these to cap off the columns.

I've made most of the detail parts to the Poe tombstone (harp, leaves, acanthus leaf corners and Poe bronze image) and cut out the main walls. The part I'm still unsure of is replicating the curved top trim. 

Also trying to think of good names for the food dishes. 

Any suggestions or things to add?


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Pendulum hanging from the doorway. (Pit and the Pendulum)
Black cat (The Black Cat)
Sound effect hidden somewhere of a heart beating (Tell-Tale Heart)
If it has a fireplace that isn't being used, have a dead body stuffed up into it (Murder in Rue Morgue)
In the refreshment area, have an old bottle of Amontillado. (The Cask of Amontillado)
Have the invitations say they're coming to the House of Usher (Fall of the House of Usher)
Have a dead rose on a table with a sealed "love letter" with Lenore written on it


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I believe it was the Better Homes and Gardens Halloween edition that has a Poe themed Dinner Party section. Might be worth checking out for ideas. I know they had a chalkboard set up on one table with a passage from the Raven written on it, looked nice I thought.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Fabulous, Thanks!


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Very Very cool ! I have always loved Poe. You may have this already, but you could have someone do a dramatic reading of Poe's stories by candle light, or "The Raven" youtube has some good readings (some by Vincent Price) that are excellent. Perhaps you could set up some kind of display with this in an endless loop. On a big screen TV. would be megga-cool!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd love to attend this one. What about a re-inactment of his wake and funeral held last year?


You could make a catacombs area with the bones from Cask of Amon. (throw in some Mardi Gras type masks or maybe a bricked wall (scene setter) with one brick cut out with a face in it.

Poe and the Tell-Tale Heart is my earliest memory of a scary story. It still spooks me.


----------



## Bain (Sep 10, 2010)

I did that theme last year. Of course I served up some raven wings (chicken wings).
I had ravens every where - got some at Michaels and Dollar Tree had some too. Was going to play a game on counting the ravens, but just didn't work out. Had a Jenga game out to play "Fall of the House of Usher" We had red masks over some sconces. The Better Homes article was a great inspiration - did Nevermore on black poster board and put in an antique gold frame. This year I saw Kmart had a butler with a raven sitting on his shoulder - the raven says "Nevermore" at the end - too bad didn't see it last year. I was dressed as Annabelle Lee (Victorian dress and had a hat from Victorian Trading Company - was really a witch hat, but had a raven on it).

My invite was worded like this and had a picture of Edgar Allan Poe on the invite.
The purpose of this “Purloined Letter” is to invite you to join
Edgar Allan Poe and Annabelle Lee 
at the “House of Usher” 
For a “Masque of the Red Death” 
“Your Tell-Tale Heart” should respond to this invitation at ....


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

It would be awesome if you could arrange it like in the Masque of the Red Death and Have the eerie clock chime echoing through the hall and have enough people in on it to stop still as it chimed that it gave the proper effect.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bain, great ideas. Do you have photos of your party? This is a great theme. Did you do anything last year in honor of Poe's wake and funeral on the anniversary of his death?


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

How the hell did you talk a corporate group into a POE theme???? Too extreme , too cool, tooo... just too. 
Been a Poe fan since I was like 12. I want to be in your organization. Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary. Too cooll! Hope your party rocks.
Considered burying someone alive as a party game??? Cait


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Caitsith said:


> How the hell did you talk a corporate group into a POE theme???? Too extreme , too cool, tooo... just too.
> Been a Poe fan since I was like 12. I want to be in your organization. Once upon a midnight dreary, while I pondered weak and weary. Too cooll! Hope your party rocks.
> Considered burying someone alive as a party game??? Cait


I was thinking the same thing lol Corporate types and POE??

The buring someone alive idea sounds great...especially if its the CEO


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Don't forget the cognac and roses for the grave!


----------



## Suzeelili (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the ideas of this theme!


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

Although I like the idea of all the poetic references, given it's a ballroom, I would personally keep everything very subdued. 

Some ideas: 
Max out on grey and black and maybe incorporate one other dreary color (emerald or purple or crimson streamers or velvet cushions, depending on your budget). 

The alcohol (if applicable) will be a very important aspect, too - maybe a sallow and somber bartender, in character of course, would be fun. Absinthe and cognac (like MHooch suggested) are ideal, although the absinthe could just be some other booze dyed green.

Maybe incorporate the raven by putting him as a silhouette on the napkins or on either side of the doors. 

Again, I don't know what your budget is, but ornate silverware (or even those plastic utensils that look like silver) will complement the sort of frail and elegant gothic theme that Poe conveyed so well.


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

Ball room huh? How about setting up each table with a different story theme? And the deserts served and center pieces reflect the theme?
EX: Buried alive - Mudpie with the black dirt cookie crumble on top. Little coffin party favors with something appropriate in them. Have the guests assigned to each "buried" table come attired for a funeral! 

The telltale heart: JELLO Heart molds! Etc... 

The pit and the pendulum: Cheap toy torture devises. Hoods and robes. And so on. 

Poe was all about death and the fear of it. The punch and snack table drapped in somber red or black funeral curtains like at a wake. Instead of viewing a body you view the food! Even cheap cardboard coffins are available to serve food from. If your themes Poe there has to be graves. 

How about come as a Poe character. I bet there'd be a lot of red and black deaths!!!! 

About absinthe. I'd go with coloring something else green for three reasons. 1. absinthe is super expensive. 2. In my experience it is an aquired taste and a lot of people don't like it. 3. The alcohol content is very high and it's flammable as a mutha! Also with the drinking and driving laws it would be a liabilty issue. 

Wrench was right. No RAVEN? It aint Poe... you have to have Ravens. Again, several raven themed tables would be cool. 

I don't know if any of my rambling helped but there it is... Cait


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> Very Very cool ! I have always loved Poe. You may have this already, but you could have someone do a dramatic reading of Poe's stories by candle light, or "The Raven" youtube has some good readings (some by Vincent Price) that are excellent. Perhaps you could set up some kind of display with this in an endless loop. On a big screen TV. would be megga-cool!!!


I've always like the Christopher Lee version, but I'm still waiting for Pee Wee Hermans rendition 






Not sure if these are of any use, for gift bags perhaps. The lady who sells them is such a nice person. Search poe one her site she's designed a couple of nice Graphic sets for Poe tags.

http://www.senecapondcrafts.com/store/

Poe themed tavern:
http://www.annabelleetavern.com/

There's also a pub called The Pit and The Pendulum in Nottingham here in the U.K..if you google search it in images you should find some images of it's interior decor..looks like an awesome place for a drink.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yes, this is a fun group to plan for. The stranger the theme the better the networking!

Here's where I am thus far.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5044232547/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5044243419/in/photostream/

And finally...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5044862024/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5044864024/in/photostream/


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok, so I tried to embed the photos, but they only show up as attachments. I've read the FAQs and still can't get them. Arrgh.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

http://http://www.kmart.com/shc/s/p_10151_10104_009W019496690001P
I just picked up the Scarymore Haunted Butler from Kmart. Perfect!! He has two Nevermore sayings and has a raven on his shoulder. They also had moving hands and some large spider webs. Excited to add this. 

I also got a battery operated strobe light that I'm going to rig up to my heart so it 'beats'.

Can't wait to put it all together. Thanks for all of your suggestions, they've been so helpful!


----------



## dubbax3 (Jun 25, 2008)

WOW! That is amazing! Well done.


----------



## Bain (Sep 10, 2010)

At Target - noticed in the picture section - sillouette of tree with black birds. I love sillouettes at Halloween. This was in a tube - kind of like those wall words. Not sure if suitable for the ballroom, just another idea.

Love the butler at Kmart - too bad I did my poe party last year!


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Final party*

Thanks for all of the suggestions everyone! I took many of them and implemented them into my party. I also posted tutorials on my blog, www.partypuff.blogspot.com 

Entry: Talking butler with raven from Kmart

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e-party-picture53133-talking-butler-raven.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...llan-poe-party-picture53127-entry-display.jpg

Poe tombstone and cemetery. I made the Poe tombstone and brick columns. Fence is pre-made from Home Depot.










I took an old mantle and added legs dangling into the fire a la Murder in the Rue Morgue. I also had an envelope with "Lenore" on it with black roses on one of the chairs. The faux fire is a Chauvet model and I staged it with bones as the wood. The bones were made from paper and glue cloth.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...rue-morgue-lenore-love-letter-black-roses.jpg

I had The Raven printed on the plotter and ran it down the wall, over the buffet, and on to the floor. A quill was suspended from the ceiling so it floated over the manuscript.










To educate the attendees on Poe and the aspects of his life, I had a copy of a road sign made.










Cocktail tables were decorated with candles and aged books.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...e53124-cocktail-tables-aged-books-candles.jpg

More buffet decor


----------



## Caitsith (Sep 1, 2010)

What you came up with and incorporated looks awesome. I'm going to do a Poe party for my haunt helpers next year. Nice work. cait


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

absolutely freaking gorgeous setup. Very classy.


----------



## divegirl69 (Oct 20, 2008)

Love all your work; great attention to detail. Could you tell me what font(s) you used for The Raven? Again, great job!


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Did you find a template for your historical marker, or did you do it yourself? Which font did you use? I swear I know the font ... it's almost Garabond ... I'm searching my serifs, but I have thousands of fonts, and got tired.
Historical markers and the old town signs ... I wish there was a simple template for them both.
BTW, I'm sitting here with my 1904 10-volume Poe collection, a gift from my mom (RIP). 
He was such an interesting writer. Not just his horror. Beautiful imagery.


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

This is beautiful. You clearly put so much thought and care into this! That's something I would appreciate as a guest at any party. Kudos!


----------



## musicL1 (Oct 27, 2009)

Great ideas, people! And vbpony1, all your presentations looks amazing, and yes, very classy. I really admire your work. 
I am doing a Poe theme this year and am thrilled with all the ideas here. I am definitely going try some. I was worried of my crowd not knowing eough Poe, so the roadside sign is a great way to do that. I do also plan to have a book of his poetry out, and I'm toying around with playing clips of the movies I have (tell-tale heart, pit, and usher) in different rooms. I must admit, I too am very envious of a company that would allow this kind of party!
Again, thanks to all!


----------

